# school putting down Boyington



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2006)

according to linked article the University of Washington puts down ex alumni Boyinton saying it isn't correct to honour someone who killed others
http://www.aero-news.net/news/milit...402ffa9-2b17-4684-82b1-0989242cdf59&Dynamic=1


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 18, 2006)

The link is dead, I'd like to know more!!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2006)

i fixed it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 18, 2006)

Found the article, another Stupid B*tch!

Get Thee Behind Me, Pappy Boyington 
Sat, 18 Feb '06

Univ of Washington Student Senate Slams "Evil" War Hero
Aero-News Opinion By Kevin R.C. "Hognose" O'Brien
Student senator Jill Edwards spoke for the student body when she "questioned whether it was appropriate to honor a person who killed other people." She "didn’t’ believe a member of the Marine Corps was an example of the sort of person UW wanted to produce."

Ashley Miller agrees. "Too many monuments commemorate white men," she sneered. They should probably tear some down until pygmies, eskimos and victims of gender dysphoria have caught up in the heroism department, then. It might take a while (The white guy, by the way, wasn't all white -- he was part Native American, Sioux specifically. But maybe joining the "evil" Marines bleached the red out of him?)

Jon Lee said he "didn’t want to see a campus inundated with memorials." Hey, they already have a memorial to someone with University values -- the Lincoln Brigade, a group of American Communists who fought in the Spanish Civil War. The survivors used to march in New York City in solidarity with Hitler, and then against him, oddly enough changing direction on June 22, 1941. That's University of Washington values for you.

The occasion: a meeting of the University of Washington student senate, in which Andrew Everett committed the moral equivalent of Danish cartooning, by proposing that the school erect a small statue to Marine Lt. Col. Gregory "Pappy" Boyington, UW '34, who with 28 victories remains the Marine Corps' all-time ace. Boyington grew up in hard circumstances, and long before there was the sort of lavish student aid that makes college an extension of childhood for today's students, put himself through the University and went on to become one of the school's most distinguished alumni.



So Everett and a small group of students and faculty thought it would be a great idea to honor him, and to give today's students a reminder of a hero of days gone by.

As the reaction of Edwards (below right), Miller, and Lee show, it went over like an offer of a golden calf to a synagogue, or a statue of Satan in the Vatican, or, well, a Marine on a modern college campus.

Some students sought compromise. Deirdre Lockman said "the resolution focused more heavily on the negative aspects of war, and should instead focus on more positive aspects, such as the awarding of the Medal of Honor." Yeah, you know, like all guys who won the MOH for acts of genteel kindness, like Audie Murphy, or Bob Howard. (Look 'em up. You in the UW shirt, put down that bong).

Mikhail Smirnoff apparently thought he was seeking middle ground when he "understood the sentiment of not wanting to reward those who fought in the war," but he pointed out that "those who fought in WWII were heros [sic]..." unlike, he helpfully added, those who fight in Iraq. To quote someone with the same last name as young Mikhail, "What a country!"

Defending his decision to diss Boyington, Director of Student Senate Operations Karl D. Smith thought he was going for middle ground, commenting in a regional blog, "We also are home to civil rights leaders such as Gordon Hirabayshi and a major contributor in the eradication of smallpox William Foege, and the Nigerian statesman who worked for peace Alex Ekwueme." Yep, household names all, just like Boyington. I was just wondering today, what's Al Ekwueme up to these days? You hardly hear his name any more. By the way, I am not the Great Punctuator, but I'm willing to send Karl some commas. You know, to bring his writing up to the junior-high-school standard expected at UW.

Smith issued the plaintive call of today's university dweller, confused, intimidated, and relativistic: "How do we decide who is and is not deserving?"

Well, Karl, it looks like you just did, despite your girly-man waffling. Did you say that he was evil for shooting down enemy airplanes?

"I stand by my comments in support of removing the language regarding the Japanese planes shot down." (Geez, the kid talks like a bureaucrat already. He'll be making everyone's life miserable in the DMV some day). "In war, killing is a necessary evil. Because of this I am all the more grateful for those who endure the effects of war. 
But I do not believe our honor of him should focus upon the evil, regardless of how necessary."

Yeah... make a resolution about Gramps Boyington, just don't mention that he was a Marine, and skip the bit about 28 planes he shot down. 

It might offend airplane-Americans. ("He's really famous for something, but we can't tell you what, because this is a university, and we have to keep a lid on the information"). If this is the courage that they inculcate at UW, Boyington must have had all of his already, on the day he got there.

Or just maybe the campus has changed in seventy-two years.

The University of Washington student senate is a strange organization, with many seats reserved for particular races, ethnicities, and extracurricular activities. The seat that Jill Edwards represents belongs to -- I am not making this up -- the Honors Croquet League, which appears to be the pinnacle of the deep- thinking Miss Edwards's accomplishments at UW. (A personal page notes that she posed in a swimsuit for a calendar of UW women -- I won't comment but every male who reads this and sees her picture will make a snap judgment on what the dating scene is like at UW. Swimsuit, croquet, knowledge of history half as deep as a bird bath: she's the complete package, men).

Boyington died in 1988 and is buried in Arlington -- which is the national cemetery in Washington, DC, where we bury people that most in the nation think are heroes -- which detail we spell out for any of those suffering from a Washington (University of) education.

FMI: www.washington.edu, www.acepilots.com/usmc_boyington.html


Email This Article to a Friend
Link to this Article 
Discuss This Topic


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's another!

University of Washington Doesn’t Like Black Sheep 
February 14th, 2006 

As a kid I loved Robert Conrad’s portrayal of Pappy Boyington in Baa Baa Black Sheep. It would appear that many of the younger (and more clueless) residents of my state don’t share my enthusiasm. As reported by World Net Daily the utterly ignorant University of Washington student senate rejected a proposal to erect a memorial to the fighter ace and Congressional Medal of Honor awardee who volunteered with the Flying Tigers and sent 26 enemy fighters blazing into hell. 

That’s not exactly shocking, but some of the senators comments were. 

When the proposal’s sponsor Andrew Everett commented that Col. Boyington “had many of the qualities that the University of Washington hoped to produce in its students.” Senator Jill Edwards responded that she: 

didn’t believe a member of the United States Marine Corps was an example of the sort of person UW wanted to produce. 

I can understand how Ms. Edwards would be perplexed by the values instilled by The Corps since –by her own admission– she has no sense of duty, honor, or loyalty even to her own student senate or her constituents. In fact, it’s shocking that she could tear herself away from her math homework to be bothered to object. Here is her report to her constituents: 

In the last three senate meetings a lot of important things were accomplished. A resolution was passed in support of cake and people were elected to positions where they will have limited to no actual power. Your illustrious senator did her math homework, Italian homework, and math homework in each meeting respectively. I also voted in support of the cake. In addition to the homework, which I successfully complete in senate, 

Ms. Edwards goes on to observe of fellow senators: 

They should listen to our former president Abe Lincoln who said “Tis better to be silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt.” 

Perhaps she should have considered that remark before she stopped doing her homework and made idiotic comments about the Marines. 

She continues to take the business of the student senate seriously, as she illustrates with comments like these: 

Since my last senate report a lot of really cool and exciting things have happened. None of these things happened in the Senate…Oh, on a personal note, cute boy who was in one of my classes last year is now a senator, providing a slight incentive to show up to meetings. 

And she supports the important stuff: 

I liked the resolution in support of a late-night coffee shop, although i did suggest we not call it a 24-hour coffee shop when it closed at 4am every night. i was really happy to have such an important contribution to the political process. 

Her latest entry indicates she may be re-thinking her decision to open her mouth and prove herself a fool: 

I apparently upset a lot of people when I opposed a memorial for a Colonel from WWII who had recieved a Medal of Honor and who was a UW graduate. This was the main discussion and rather than go into it, I think I would rather post some of the charming and sweet letters I have recieved since then. 

Darlin’ you ain’t seen nothin’ yet… 

Of course, she is not the only idiot on the student senate. Vice President Ashley Miller, a Senior and International Studies major, displayed a monumental bias whan she commented that: 

many monuments at UW already commemorate rich white men 

Riiiiight. Col. Boyington was just in the Flying Tigers for the money and the chance to oppress minorities and women… 

Student senator Karl Smith wanted to make a kinder, gentler memorial by removing any reference to Boyington’s 26 kills. 

Melissa Aar said she opposed the section of the proposal that would have required progress be made by 11 January 2008 due to the signifigance of the date. 

The signifigance of the date? Hey Melissa, if you are thinking of 11 September then you are an idiot; if not then Susan Lindaur’s birthday is only signifigant to you… 

If you feel like contacting the queen bee of the dumbass hive you can e-mail Jill Edwards at [email protected] . If you want to E-mail the anti-richwhitemale VP Ashley Miller you can do so at [email protected] 

Let ‘em know how much you appreciate their grasp of history and respect for their protectors. 

Her Hotmail Address is [email protected] 
Her AIM Username is sunshine6uw


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2006)

Fuck them...


----------



## Soren (Feb 18, 2006)

She does indeed sound like a Bitch ! And a very ignorant one at that !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish I could find a mailing address to her dorm, I'd send her my morning turd...


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Feb 18, 2006)

Your post got me worked up FBJ.



> with many seats reserved for particular races, ethnicities



Isn't that racist? They don't seem to understand it _can_ be aimed at white people.

These types of Ultra-Leftist idiots run Britain with an iron fist, consider yourself lucky.

You've got one College, I'd say all modern schools here are so endoctrinated.

Someone needs to remind these idiots what the 'poor little Japanese Imperialists' would have done to you and them had they not been stopped in their tracks. 

That is Genocide, that is racism, that is Faschism.

(Though I suppose they wouldn't be so harsh on collaborators).


On the same note though, no-one should ram this pappy Boyingtons feats down anyones throat.

What sort of person was he?

Did he stop enemy planes from, say, sinking a ship or bombing civillians, or did he just like to kill, or was it just a job to him?

He seems a nice bloke:



> "What an awful thing to do to another human being on Christmas Day."



Does this refer to this?:



> His famous Christmas Day fight, after which he got philosophical about "slaughtering people," etc.? Happened on December 23 (after which he went on a four day binge).



Seems to me he wasn't a cold-blooded, sensless killer after all...

I would suggest you try to educate these people, though my experience is they won't listen and will brand you something-or-other.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2006)

What a douchebag. These fucking idiots have no idea what a hero is. If it weren't for Boyington, and millions of other ordinary guys putting their lives on hold to fight for and protect freedoms, that cunt would be speaking Japanese or German. She needs a serious kick in the head. GRRRR!


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm sure she'd be happy to oblige... These people need to learn what _real_ oppression is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 18, 2006)

I sent her article to "edodo." That's the underground website of the US Air Force Academy - word will get out to West Point and Annapolis - she's doomed! 

Found this, looks like the little b*tch is trying to backpedal...

Anna Norman
2006-02-16


The ASUW Student Senate is receiving national attention and public bashing following a controversial resolution they voted down at their Feb. 7 meeting.

The resolution called for an on-campus memorial for Col. Gregory "Pappy" Boyington, who gained fame and recognition for his service in World War II. After a lengthy debate, the votes were tied, prompting senate chair Alex Kim to vote the resolution down.

Phone calls and E-mails poured into the Student Senate, The Daily and individual students after commentary about the meeting was sent in a mass E-mail to the UW College Republicans' mailing list.

Online articles on Web sites including BlameBush.typepad.com and FloppingAces.net bashed and threatened students who said they did not want to honor "another rich, white male" or memorialize a man based on the number of people he killed.

A new resolution aiming to commemorate all five UW Medal of Honor recipients together will go through first readings at their meeting next Tuesday. 

Credited with personally shooting down 28 enemy aircraft, Boyington was awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor by president Franklin D. Roosevelt in 1944. The 1934 UW engineering graduate is acclaimed for commanding the Black Sheep Squadron, fighting with the Flying Tigers in China and serving as a Marine Corps ace.

The senators' debate was misrepresented by outside sources, Kim said. 

"This is one of those things that isn't only about a monument. It's about what people personally feel about war and violence," Kim said. "It's not the kind of thing that gets solved in two hours. Our whole discussion was unfairly boiled down to these two points. This wasn't about disrespecting veterans at all."

The senate's decision was appalling, said Marine reservist Gabriel Cordova of Illinois in an E-mail to The Daily.

"[Boyington] served his country just the way he was awarded, with honor," Cordova said. "The University of Washington does not want to produce these types of people. It's sad because these are the type of people this country needs. I am so ed by the way people spit on the military. They spit on the very people that protect their freedom."

Robert McKinley of Kentucky condemned the senate in an E-mail, saying students do not understand the military's importance.

"Attending a university is supposed to be a learning experience," he said. "I hope you learn about freedom and what is required to keep it before you graduate."

The threats students received were uncalled for, said College Republicans member Andrew Everett, who sponsored the resolution and brought it to the senate.

"I was disappointed by the results of that meeting, but I am absolutely against what is happening now without any reservations," Everett said. "If students disagree with me, that's fine. Anyone who's going about trying to threaten people in any way, shape or form is unacceptable."

The debate that night exemplified the way senate should run, Kim said. He said he hopes the responses students have received will not stop them from coming to meetings.

"My fear is that people will be afraid to speak on their beliefs in the same manner they did last week," Kim said. "This is what happens when people misrepresent other people for their own gains. There are real costs. When people from the outside interfere with our ability to keep students safe, we all get very frustrated.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

what a crock of shit, that man's a bloody hero of course he should have a monument, and what's wrong with there being too many statues of white people? if a black person does something worth commemorating, commemerate it, if a white person does something worth commemerating, commemerate it, don't say that the white man can't be commemorated because we're waiting for a black man to do something so we can put up a token monument, and her trying to worm her way out of it? what's that all about of course it's been boilded down to two points, the two points you've made, face it, that university lot are less well educated on this matter than me! or even P-38!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

What an idiot, how can you not honour a hero, just because he killed people. He lived in a kill or be killed world and he achieved great success and helped the allies to victory in the war. A war which if lost would of meant a lot of us speaking German or Japanese...


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 25, 2006)

Ashley Miller is just another stupid C**T. Earlier this week on one of the evening MSNBC talkshows, the guy who hosts the show (sorry I can't think of his name at the moment) had on a male student from the same university and tore this stupid DORK a new a$$hole. Said DORK sadi basically the same thing as said C**T. 

If I can remember the program this interview was on, I will come back here later and post it.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2006)

This is just too depressing to even comment about.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 25, 2006)

If this becomes contagious then a lot of memorials (statues, plaques, etc) will be coming down.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Feb 26, 2006)

The fragging aclu and naacp are also trying to get the Confederate Battle Flag outlawed. What about MY ancestry? Most of MY ancestors fought on the side of the Confederacy with one notable exception -- U.S. Grant.

Am I not allowed to honor My ancestors by flying the Battle Flag? F**k the aclu and naacp.


----------



## HealzDevo (Oct 30, 2006)

I say that it sounds like it is time the US Government regulated what those students are getting taught. I would say investigate the teachers for extremism.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Gentlemen I agree with you totally about Col Greg Boyington and men of his time no matter their nationality. And people like this little bit of fluff in the Unviversity Of Washington have no knowledge or clue to the sacrifices what had to be done to guarantee our freedoms from oppression etc. But unfortunatenately democracy also gives the right to the idiot to speak their minds as well no matter how much we disavow them. We can only look upon Miss Fluff as i won't dignify her with a name as a mindless clown whose only interest is about a cute boy joining the council of students. We can always hope the cute boy gets her pregnant and disappears like a dingo shot in the bollock in the outback.


you are right sys depressing yes. sign of the time unfortunately so. One can only hope that it passes and people will begin to appreciate our fore parents again 

Sys the same sort of ideas came about during the Vietnam War Days and subsquent protests. I remember seeing ANZAC Memorials here being vandalized by protestors during that time. To an Australian like me that is paramont insult to our nation and the ANZACs (returned service men and women) were labled as killers by so called protestors. they didn't distinguish if it was veterans from previous wars to Vietnam or Vietnam Vets themselves all were tarnished with same brush according to the protestors. But thankfuly those ideas changed again just 20 years ago and Australians mostly celebrate and appreciate all our Military and former Military again. Take heart sys i make it a point to educate my own son to what his family has paid back to our nation in our nations defence. My son is told and informed never ever disgrace your own family name by disgracing yourself by making disparging remarks about our returned servicemen and women. because sys he would be disgracing his own family


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 30, 2006)

**** them they need to keep there ****ing mouth shut


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 30, 2006)

I couldn't agree more R-2800 but the media gives them credit and as such we have to put up with the bleating of mindless sheep. But like sheep they get clipped dipped and shorn. Getting angry with mindless fools like that does nothing just gets you angry for nothing over an idiot. And I take it you are no fool. So in your own way celebrate the life of Pappy Boyington and men like him. Much better to think of Boyington and pay him honour and respect in your own way then worry about Miss Fluff and her bleating of the lamb


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2006)

but the terrible point is that money talks and it is in the hands of liberal media pushing the vets out, and in a matter of time all we will have is memories, old photos and some news ~ film clips basing the opinions for the younger generations to follow. Even my age group taking part in viet nam will be gone and forgotten soon enough, and the school age kids don't give a rats behind in any regard anyway


----------



## mkloby (Oct 30, 2006)

Everyone acknowledges that academia is a firm bastion of american liberals. I remember when this first came out - pissed me off. The media may be in the hands predominantly of libs erich, but american popular sentiment is not in sync with the media. Defintely won't be forgotten.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 31, 2006)

But if we collectively remember people like Col Boyington. If we remember the Vietnam Vets. If we remember the ANZACs (Aussie and New Zealanders) at Gallipoli. If we Remember the British Tommies and US GI's. If we remember the Gallant Canadians holding the Japs back at Hong Kong in 1942. Then to hell with those small minded fools who want to deny our history. Sites like this one and War Memorials world wide Museums and the like for example Imperial War Museum and the Australian War Museum continue to operate. then those appologictic nitwits who want to disgrace the memories of gallant men like Boyington. Gentlemen, those nit wits have failed. Because WE WILL REMEMBER THEM, LEST WE FORGET. WE WILL NEVER FORGET and the fools lose


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2006)

that is the problem then ............. IF

vets and my genration even are dying like flies after a hard frost. as soon as the WW 2 generation is history in 10 or so years you watch new history text books becoming available with hideous non factual events. in Nam J. Kerry will look like a bloomin hero

wait and see. You young guys educate yourselves as much as possible on past events and then share it with your children .........


----------



## timshatz (Oct 31, 2006)

Erich said:


> that is the problem then ............. IF
> 
> vets and my genration even are dying like flies after a hard frost. as soon as the WW 2 generation is history in 10 or so years you watch new history text books becoming available with hideous non factual events. in Nam J. Kerry will look like a bloomin hero
> 
> wait and see. You young guys educate yourselves as much as possible on past events and then share it with your children .........




I hate to say but I think Eric has hit the nail on the head. If history is written by the winners, then those in power in 10 or so years will rewrite it for their own edification. And the PC bunch makes more noise than the rest of us. Far too many of us do keep our mouths shut, citing another persons freedom of speech. Unfortunately, many times that does not cut both ways. We call Boyington a hero and we are called warmongers. They call him a killer or murderer and they are held up as PC versions of heros. 

Education is the trick and that takes patience. The patience to explain where somebody is wrong. Most of the time you're not talking to the person who is spouting PC BS. Most of the time you are talking to others that may be listening. The PC types are not going to change, but others may not be convinced that the BS version is right. 

I guess it comes down to walking the walk after talking the talk. You gotta be willing to deal with it in other places than this board. If your will to do that, make sure you have you facts straight...'cause odds are the PC bunch doesn't and are counting on others not knowing the difference.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 5, 2006)

I suppose this echos a sad trend where there was a survey of British school children and a large percentage couldn't name the WW2 leader of Britain, and some even put Adolf Hitler!!! I am Australian and I know that it is Winston Churchill. WW2 sadly seems to be receeding and the fact is that the extremist groups are getting support from those that say totally no to war. Unfortunately sometimes drastic action is needed to remove a weed and a cancer right at its root. That's just the way things are...


----------

